# PPD - Pan Palladium



## yogi-in-oz (5 February 2006)

Hi folks,

PPD  ..... expecting significant news and an
aggressive move (off its lows?) from this one,
over the next couple of days ..... 

happy days

  yogi



=====


----------



## ctp6360 (5 February 2006)

*Re: PPD ... Pan Palladium .....*

Its not going to happen.


----------



## fryzie (11 April 2006)

anyone else think this might be on a rise?


----------

